# Java Anfänger



## maile15 (4. Oktober 2011)

Java Anfänger
Hi an alle erstmal!
ich bin grad dabei Java zu lernen, besser gesagt ich will Java lernen!
Ich bräucht einfach mal ganz normale Anfängertipps zum einsteigen.
Wo bekomm ich einen Kompiler her, wie sind meine ersten schritte usw.
Wäre wirklich sehr nett wenn ich ein paar antworten bekommen würde

Lg maile


----------



## Fabio Hellmann (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
also zu diesem Thema gibt es hier wohl schon mehr als genug Posts. Benutz doch einfach mal die Suchfunktion, dann wirst du auch schnell fündig werden.
Und wenn nicht, dann hast du mit "Java ist auch eine Insel" auch etwas zu tun. 

Gruß

Fabio


----------



## maile15 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja  werd ich gleich machen, wollt nur erstmal schauen ob ich grundlegende Infos bekommen kann...aber ich werd die Suchfunktion gleich nutzen und hier etwas durchstöbern.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

für den Einstieg find ich folgendes Buch sehr gut: Java ist auch eine Insel.

Das Buch ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut geschrieben und komplett kostenlos auf obiger Seite anschaubar.

Viel Spaß 

Gruß
BK


----------



## d4rkY89 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde dir nebenbei empfehlen für deine erstem Programme auf eine IDE (Entwicklungsumgebung) zu verzichten und mit Texteditor und Console zu arbeiten. Dabei lernst du wesenetlich besser, wie Java in sich aufgebaut ist, was Pakete eigentlich sollen und wie diese Funktionieren, wie dein geschriebener Code am Ende kompiliert wird ect. ect..
Um später natürlich nicht mehr mit TextEditor und Console zu arbeiten hier wohl die 2 am häufigsten genutzen IDEs. Welches du am Ende nutzt ist dann *Geschmackssache*. Ich finde NetBeans ziemlich unflüssig zu bedienen und bin von eclipse eigentlich mehr als begeistert.

Eclipse Für Java das Paket "Eclipse IDE for Java Developers" herunterladen.
NetBeans Für Java das Paket "Java SE" herunterladen

Gruß d4rky89


----------



## melmager (8. Oktober 2011)

d4rkY89 hat gesagt.:


> I Ich finde NetBeans ziemlich unflüssig zu bedienen und bin von eclipse eigentlich mehr als begeistert.
> 
> Eclipse Für Java das Paket "Eclipse IDE for Java Developers" herunterladen.
> NetBeans Für Java das Paket "Java SE" herunterladen
> ...



Bei mir ist es umgekehrt - ich fand Eclipse zu unübersichtlich 
so können Meinungen auseinandergehen - sprich erstmal das MUSS Einstiegsprogramm "Hallo World" erzeugen und beide Programme mal damit testen - und Java ist eine Insel ist ein recht gutes Buch - aber auch nicht perfect ; aber wenn mal da die ersten Kapitel durch, hat weiss man wenigstens wonach man suchen kann wenn dann mal unverständlich und in meinem Fall meist einfach zu kurz erklärt ist


----------



## genodeftest (8. Oktober 2011)

Für Einsteiger ist Netbeans auch meistens einfacher.
Die Javainsel nutze ich nur als Nachschlagewerk. Ich würde sagen, du solltest dir ein ordentliches Java-Buch kaufen und durchlesen + durcharbeiten. Dazu taugt meiner Meinung nach nur ein gedrucktes Werk.


----------



## SE (8. Oktober 2011)

Was auch wichtig ist ist die umfangreiche Doc der SE-API

Java5.0 : http://download.oracle.com/javase/1.5.0/docs/api/
Java6 : http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/
Java7 : http://download.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/

Ansonsten auch von mir der Tipp : OpenBook JavaInsel ... da steht alles drin um mit Java zu beginnen.


----------



## Bill (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde aus meiner subjektiven Erfahrung heraus vom "Java ist auch eine Insel" abraten.
Einmal ist es kein wirkliches Lehrbuch, sondern eher ein Nachschlagewerk. (Übungsaufgaben oder derartiges sucht man vergeblich) Es fehlt außerdem an einer Art Lernstrang. Die Themen werden zum Teil stumpf und alles andere als wirklich eingängig erklärt. Der Autor ist fachlich sicherlich sehr gut, aber der Stil des Buches nimmt einem Anfänger möglcherweise recht schnell die Lust. (wo nicht sinnvoll teilweise langatmig formuliert, wobei anderswo Erklärungen zu kurz kommen bzw. es an praktischer Übung immer fehlt - so prägen sich die Dinge kaum ein und es bleibt maximal das Gefühl, dass man eine Menge gelesen hat)
Zum Einstieg gibt es meiner Meinung nach wesentlich geeignetere Bücher.
Ich bevorzuge selbst ebenfalls netBeans, da ich es übersichtlicher finde. 

Meine Buchvorschläge wären.

http://www.amazon.de/Java-von-Kopf-bis-Fuß/dp/3897214482/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318510947&sr=8-1

oder

http://www.amazon.de/Grundkurs-Prog...6639/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1318510947&sr=8-7


Grüße.


----------



## maile15 (13. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die ausführlichen Antworten

Hab mir "Java ist eine Insel" schon besorgt. Werde gleich nach den anderen Büchern schauen.

Grüße


----------



## Fabio Hellmann (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe doch wohl, dass du dir "Java ist eine Insel" nicht gekauft hast, sondern die Online-Version von openbook genommen hast.


----------



## SE (13. Oktober 2011)

@Bill
Wer hat jemals behauptet das die JavaInsel ein Lehrbuch mit Übungsaufgaben oder gar kilometerlangen eingängigen Erklärungen wäre ? Die JavaInsel ist lediglich ein sehr gutes Fachbuch welches sich nun mal auch für Anfänger eignet. Außerdem : warum braucht man immer welche Übungsaufgaben , Tests und Kontrollen um sich was zu merken ? Da hast du scheinbar eine falsche Vorstellung des Themas "Eine Programmiersprache erlernen".
Um aber mal in deinem Kontext zu bleiben : wenn du unbedingt Aufgaben und Kontrollen brauchst nimm dir mal Notepad / vim und eine Console / ein Terminal und versuch den Compiler-Output zu verstehen. Wenn man als Anfänger gleich mit einer IDE in Kontakt kommt die einem "fast" alles abnimmt finde ich das dort der Lerneffekt mehr verloren geht als ein Buch welches eher ein Nachschlagewerk als ein Lehrbuch ist.

Aber gut ... genug OT.

@TO
Meinst du mit "besorgt" das du es dir heruntergeladen oder gekauft hast ? Wenn du es gekauft hast : tja .. vielleicht nächste mal vorher GooGLe verwenden ... weil die JavaInsel gibt es als Online-Variante.


----------



## j2se (14. Oktober 2011)

Als Java-Neuling bin ich vor Jahren mit folgender Seite eingestiegen 

http://eclipsetutorial.sourceforge.net/index.html

und zwar mit dem Tutorial "Eclipse und Java for Total Beginners". Das Tutorial ist auf Englisch und die Programmierung erfolgt in Eclipse. Für Leute, die das Hands-On bevorzugen kann ich das Tutorial nur empfehlen.


----------



## Bill (14. Oktober 2011)

@SPiKEe
Deine persönliche Auffassung deckt sich eben nicht mit meiner. Daher wäre es meiner Meinung nach gut, wenn Du wie ich oben auch in Deinem Post deutlich machtest, dass es sich um Deine persönliche Auffassung der Dinge handelt. Denn wie jemand am sinnvollsten objektorientiertes Programmieren lernt, ist sicher für jeden individuell verschieden. Der Threadersteller hat nichts Konkretes zu bestehenden Vorkenntnissen geschrieben. 
Und zum Thema Übung und Wiederholung im Speziellen. Selbst Oracle, die es ja wissen sollten, halten diese Dinge für sinnvoll. Neben sämtlichen unbedeutenden Dozenten, die mir je in einer Uni begegnet sind. 
http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/java/concepts/QandE/questions.html
Aber wem es gelingt mit einer Art Nachschlagewerk von der Pike auf objektorientiertes Programmieren zu lernen. Warum nicht.

@maile15
Wenn man soweit mit Englisch klarkommt, sind die Java-Tutorials von Oracle auch noch eine Lernquelle, die ich empfehlen kann.

http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/java/index.html


----------

